# Fish -- and not much else?



## Yazfish (Jan 14, 2008)

Sometimes -- once in a while -- isn't fish just great by itself? This was such a great dinner I took a picture of mine. Filets of Chesapeake Bay spot with a little butter. What would have made it better?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Yazfish said:


> What would have made it better?


How about a striper that tried to take a piece of that spot from you?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yazfish said:


> Sometimes -- once in a while -- isn't fish just great by itself? This was such a great dinner I took a picture of mine. Filets of Chesapeake Bay spot with a little butter. What would have made it better?


You are on the right track here. But I do have a question for you. When you state 'nothing' else are you talking about the side dishes or what you use on/with the spot? I prefer my fish naked a lot of the times and smoked others but for me I need other dishes with it. 

First off I LOVE corn but lately I have become a corn snob and we usually only indulge in corn when we get it from our local sources. It is picked only a few hours before we eat it (yum). However I prefer jasmine rice with fish as my starch component. You also need an acid dish to go along with the rice and fish. If my garden is in full swing I usually have tomatoes either plain or in a spicy sauce.

Chumpy ... this why you also catch more spot than you need for bait as they also make a great meal.


----------



## Yazfish (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, I mean just fish, fresh from the bay fileted and broiled in the oven. Maybe butter. 
So good sometimes just like that.
--and a rockfish would have been EX-cellent.
(that's southern Maryland roadside stand corn)


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yazfish said:


> (that's southern Maryland roadside stand corn)


Good to hear that !! Speaking of Southern MD do you hit PLO any? I ask because there used to be a Fruit / Vegie stand on the right side service road off of rt 4 going south It was near (before or after I cannot remember) the exits to go to Chesapeake Beach / North Beach. They had some of the best peaches I have ever tasted. The orchard I use now is fabulous but this stand had some dynamite peaches. They did some improvement to the roads a few years back and it caused them to relocate. I took my wife down a few times when we were just married but we could not find them.


----------



## Yazfish (Jan 14, 2008)

That area's all the closest part of the bay for us in N.Va. Don't have any particular favorites on roadside stands. PLO?


----------

